# Anno 1404 - Grafikfehler



## deneta (1. Juli 2009)

Nabend,
ab und an wird bei mir das Wasser falsch dargestellt. Manchmal ist auch die ganze Karte plötzlich schwarz...
wenn ich woanders ins bild klicke passt es wieder.... stört aber schon, vor allem da es an sich flüssig läuft...
hab ne ati radeon 3780, gitbs da bekannte probleme?
thx

gruß
deneta


----------



## nikiburstr8x (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Grafikfehler*

Bei welchen Spielen tritt denn das Problem auf?


----------



## deneta (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Grafikfehler*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 01.07.2009 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei welchen Spielen tritt denn das Problem auf?



Nur bei Anno 1404...


----------



## Kaeksch (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Grafikfehler*

Standardfrage: Grafikkartentreiber aufm neusten Stand?


----------



## deneta (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Grafikfehler*



			
				Kaeksch am 01.07.2009 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Standardfrage: Grafikkartentreiber aufm neusten Stand?



jau, bereits gecheckt....


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Grafikfehler*



			
				deneta am 02.07.2009 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Kaeksch am 01.07.2009 20:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beim kartenhersteller geschaut, oder direkt bei AMD?

auch alle anderen treiber aktuell, board usw.? windows aktuell?


ich hab auch ne 3870, geht einwandfrei. was hast du sonst noch für CPU, RAM, board...?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Grafikfehler*

also, ich hatte gestern erstmals probleme: häuser waren auf einer zoomstufe weg, nur das fundament da. dann bäume mal weg, mal da. und das spiel wurde langsamer. bei nem screenshot kam "nicht genug speicher für die bmp", obwohl >2GB frei sind...  PCneustart, neues spiel. nach ner stunde wieder, per win-taste zu windows, temperatur-tools gestartet, alles völlig o.k, weitergspielt, es wird schlimmer, wieder zu windows - dann konnte ich nicht mehr zurück, es kam nur die anno-sanduhr, aber grafisch blieb der windowsschirm bestehen, ohne dass man ihn bedienen konnte. minutenlang war das so, dann STR-ALT-ENTF, dann kam taskmanager usw., aber die icons auf meinem deksopt bauten sich dauern neu auf und waren wieder weg, bauten sich auf, wieder weg - von so was hab ich noch nie gehört... ^^


E7200, 2x2GB, Gigabyte P35-DS3, AMD 3870, winXP. alles aktuell an treibern usw.


----------



## AnnoJuergen (1. September 2009)

*AW: Grafikfehler*

http://forums-de.ubi.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/8231073557/m/5731009657?r=4851072287#4851072287

Greetz Jürgen!


----------

